# Injured pigeon (Birmingaham/Sutton Coldfield)



## tontonly

Just joined to post.
Yesterday a pigeon flew right into our back window with a loud THUD.
I looked outside and saw a pigeon fly away. It was flying away so didn't think anything of it.

But 15 minutes later when I looked outside again there was a pigeon standing there looking back at me so the one flying away was probably this birds mate/partner.

Anyway it didn't look injured just shocked so left it to fly away on it own. Later my wife said the pigeon's gone so that was that.

Then this morning I went to get something from the shed and there it was again, in fact it was hiding in the plants. And he's 'mate' was nearby.

So just need to know where I can take it to be look at? I live in Walmley, Sutton Coldfield (E birmingham).
Would a normal vet do something other than put it down?

Regards
Tony


----------



## amyable

Hi Tony,

I happen to live in Little Aston Sutton Coldfield so will be happy to help if I can.
Is it a Wood Pigeon or feral?

It does depend on the individual vet as to what they'd do to be honest but generally, they don't do a lot for them. You'd need to ask the question first as to whether they'd have a look at it and let you take it home to treat it if there was anything that could be done.

Janet


----------



## Jaye

Tony...thanks for caring.

We have plenty of members in UK...hopefully some will chime in soon and perhaps one will be near you. EDIT : see, Amy just did 

Chances are it need not be killed at all. Oftentimes pigeons and other birds get conked on the head and while it does cause neurological symptoms, they are often shock-related and with care they will go away. Pigeons more than smaller feral birds, because they are relatively robust. Do NOT call an Animal Care or wildcare facility off the cuff...they will very likely not bother in healing him and just kill him.

What you need to do now (providing nobody else can get there quickly) is ...find the pigeon, catch him/her, and bring inside. Having 2 people helps to cut off means of escape. If you have a net, use that. If not, since she is on the ground try to 'corner' her and use a large towel or sheet...quickly. Put her in a box or cage or carrier with a towel on the bottom and some paper towels atop the towel. Keep in a warm room. If you have a heating pad, put that beneath one layer of towel and set on low. If a box, cut some 'windows' in the side so he can see out, and cover with a screen or such for air.

Take a look for any external injuries such as cuts or gashes, scabs, abrasions, etc.

Being outside on the ground is dangerous...any yard predator (cat, dog, etc) can get her.

If you can secure him, please post back here. In the meantime I'd hope that some UK members will reply as well.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## amyable

Thanks Jaye, was just posting to say bring the bird inside so you've covered that. 

Tony if you like I can come and give you a hand but will take me 30 minutes to drive to your area, so if possible, get the bird into a safe environment and let us know what you can see.
If it's a Woodie be prepared though as they are very skittish and not good at being handled, so gently put a towel or something over it to stop it panicing.

Let me know if you need my help.

Janet


----------



## tontonly

I posted in the emergency section too opps, sorry.

I'm new to pigeons, Really don't know the difference. It lives in and around our garden in the trees, so wood pigeon? Sorry.

I've put him in a box for now, didn't want the local tabby or fox to kill it for fun.
Also didn't want to just take to a vet if all they do it put it down.
Where can I take it local as you are quite close you may know?
Thanks

Anyway a couple of pictures


----------



## amyable

Hi Tony,

That's a juvenile Woodie but should be flying at this age so may have a problem if he's grounded.

Is that blood on it's beak, hard to tell?

I have a load of them in my garden right now, lots of youngsters around at the mo.

There's nowhere specific who will look at him locally. The nearest I know of is in Wythall, hardly local. 

I have to go out tonight but if you like I could come over right away and if needed will bring him back here to treat. If all goes well I'll bring him back to your garden to release again though so he knows where he is when he's ok.

I'm just concerned that he isn't flying but need to check his wings etc.

Janet


----------



## tontonly

Thanks Janet you'd come over or I can bring him to you now, if you're not going out yet?. Won't be more than 1/2 hour.

Yeah he's beak looks bloody doesn't it, one wing 'fulcrum' looks higher than the other may be it's dislocated something?

Let me see if I can get away maybe call you in 5 minutes

Regards
Tony


----------



## amyable

Update to say Tony is bringing the Woodie over to me now, so will update when I've had a chance to have a look at it.

Concern is the blood on it's beak at the mo as to whether it's from an internal injury or it's from the beak itself.

Janet


----------



## amyable

Woodie is resting and just taking fluids this evening.

Not sure what his problem is as far as not flying as I can't see any obvious injuries to the wings.

I suspect he's concussed as there was dried blood around his nostrils but his beak isn't injured.

I know he shouldn't be put on a heat source if he's likely to be concussed, but is there anything else in particular I should be checking for to try and establish if he has any internal injury from the impact.

Also is it ok to start feeding him tomorrow if nothing shows up overnight?

Janet


----------



## John_D

Well done Tony and Janet for sorting out safety for this woodie!

Don't know how you could check for internal injureis. Keeping him hydrated seems like best option for now. I remember Cynthia saying that when Littlewood was concussed, her neck/head was kind of limp at first. If this one is still standing or at any rate has its head up, maybe it has recovered from concussion if it had it?

If there is no further sign of bleeding from beak or nostrils etc. tomorrow, I guess that's your best guide.

I'll move this to the woodies forum a little later

John


----------



## amyable

Ok John, thanks.

I think Tony said it was 24 hours since it had hit the window, but was lying on it's back when he went to pick it up today.

It just seems weak but is taking fluids ok from a syringe, so we'll see what tomorrow brings.

Thanks to Tony and his lovely family for taking the trouble to bring Woodie to me.
That was a lucky they were quite close.

Also it is such a help when people post their location in the title of the thread when asking for help. That's why I picked up on it so quickly.

Janet


----------



## tontonly

You guys are so kind to pigeons, I didn't expect to find a pigeon forum especially one for 'normal pigeons' (non racing/homing).
And what surprised me even more was how quickly it's members responded to the message. If no one responded I think maybe this woodie would have had it.
Not saying he's out of the woods yet as it were 
Thanks Janet for helping


----------



## Feefo

Big thanks to both of you!

Janet, when my Littlewood was concussed it affected her so that she was unable to hold herself upright for a couple of days after she had regained control of her neck, I had to provide support in the shape of towels.

Is her mouth clear of blood?

Cynthia


----------



## amyable

Hi Cynthia,

Yes her mouth is clear of blood. The blood seemed to have come from the nostrils I think.

She's much perkier today and is constantly attempting to escape from the carrier as soon as I open it.
The problem seems to be with one wing, when I let her wander around to observe her she makes no effort to fly.
I've felt it gently all over and can't find any obvious broken bones so I just have to hope it's badly bruised. I'll have to keep her quiet for a while in the hope it improves.
I've fed her warm peas twice today and left seeds in with her and she's been eating and is drinking well, so that's good.

I've put her cage next to my other Woodie patient so they can see each other, it seeems to keep her quieter. 

------

Hi Tony, as you can see she's ok but will need longer rest by the looks of it.

It's you that should be thanked for taking the trouble to find help and not just leaving her to suffer.
I was in the same boat as you were three years ago and found this forum, it's a real life saver for many sick and injured birds when people can't find a rescue centre or vet willing to help.

I'll keep you posted as to how Woodie's doing.  Thanks again.

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen

So glad you were able to help this Woodie Janet.They are so emotionally fragile that in the wrong hands they can easily die. A great joint effort. Thanks for caring.


----------

